Ask HN: Have you used a virtual assistant? was it helpful? - sharemywin
======
matchmike1313
Plenty of times. Absolutely. I think everything comes down to process. I
always make sure I do the everything in the process a few times so I fully
understand how it goes, and then from that I like to draft up an SOP (Standard
Operating Procedures) for the assistant.

~~~
sharemywin
let me know if you ever write an article on your process etc.

